# e46 320ia half stance :P



## Year One (Feb 7, 2014)

hi from Bursa/TURKEY everyone... 

this is my car... but 1 mounth ago sell it. I wanted to share again 

'99 320ia alpinweiss (I buy 11/2014 standart, after I modified some parts... list  )

e46 m3 front and rear bumper
e46 m3 mirror
style 95 9-10J et24 wheels (215/35/19 - 225/35/19 dunlop)
ap sportfahrwerke springs and fk shocks
led taillight
bixenon retrofit kit
ultrabright angel eye
m door sills
elect. sport seats
sport steering wheel
custom made sport exhaust
m50b25 throttle
re program ecu
k&n filter

I remember them  this my 3. bmw for redesign... others share later  I hope you will like it.

Thanks...


----------

